#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-27
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-28
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings gwestai
<gwestai> Shwmai - owenll sydd yma! working on adding a page to http://www.ubuntucymraeg.org/ so that people can join ubuntu-cym and ubuntu-cymraeg online without client
<brobostigon> like with freenode's java client. ?
<gwestai> basically using this service http://webchat.freenode.net/ - trying it on localhost to see how it works
<brobostigon> yes, that is freenode's java client.
<gwestai> thought it might be less daunting for people browsing the blog than having to install client
<brobostigon> agreed,
<gwestai> I was scared to venture onto irc myself for years - fear of the unknown!
<gwestai> methu gweld ffordd o gyfieithu'r dudalen / can't see a way of translating the java client
<brobostigon> you could translate he java code directly.
<gwestai> the code i insert in the webpage is <iframe src="http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=ubuntu-cym%2Cubuntu-cymraeg" width="647" height="400"></iframe>
<brobostigon> looks right,
<brobostigon> yes.
<gwestai> just realised i can download it here http://www.qwebirc.org/download - will take a look - hwyl
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> afternoonings owenll
<owenll> brobostigon: diolch am yr help / thanks for the help - http://www.ubuntucymraeg.org/?p=1241 http://www.ubuntucymraeg.org/sgyrsio/freenode.html
<brobostigon> owenll: you're welcome,
<gwestai> brobostigon:  just checking it works
<brobostigon> :)
<owenll> hope it drives some traffic here - hwyl
<brobostigon> owenll: lets see,
<brobostigon> :)
<owenll> around 70 unique visitors per day on the blog - no idea who they are, or if they understand what is there,  but feedback suggests some use google translate - most of the words - not necessarily in the right order :)
<brobostigon> i see, 70 is quite alot.
<owenll> hwyl - a blwyddyn newydd dda
<brobostigon> afternoonings Mr__T
<Mr__T> good day, sir
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> i am no knight, and have no knighthood, so cannot be called sir.
<Mr__T> my apologies ma'am
 * brobostigon is a most definatly a man.
<markjones> haha
 * markjones slaps Mr__T with a Beibl
<Mr__T> be orf with you!
 * Kaia slaps markjones
<Mr__T> look what I finded http://www.londonwelsh.org/
<brobostigon> afternoonings markjones and Kaia
<Kaia> ooohhhh, you going to visit?
<Kaia> afternoon brob
<Mr__T> yeah, I emailed asking if they have classes starting in jan
<Mr__T> it's on the next street to my office!
<Kaia> :)
<Kaia> awesome
<markjones> KAIA!
<Kaia> MARKJONES
<markjones> shwmae?
<markjones> oh, all i want for xmas is my ban removed from #42 :(
<Kaia> haha
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well,
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-29
<p_masho> bore da all..
<p_masho> like a sheep.. sitting on the leaf sofa, underneath the tree.. to tickle my back with ubuntu..
<p_masho> Attention ALL::
<p_masho> Can we at least create a test run of Ubuntu CYm..
<p_masho> And idea of mine is to take a milk chirn to Ammanford Town center, and give away EduBuntu for around 2 pounds, profits goto Marie Curie..
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Mr__T
<brobostigon> noswaith dda ianto
<ianto> brobostigon: Sut ych chi?
<markjones> ianto!
<ianto> markjones!
<brobostigon> ianto: frustration and angry and ill and depressed. how about you ?
<ianto> Bumming about battling with BTOpenzone/BTFON, updating arch packages and then installing GNOME
<markjones> hehe
<ianto> Learnt a lot about wireless networking though through the command line lately
<ianto> Well relearnt a lot I should say
<markjones> you up North or down South?
<ianto> markjones: Chedleton
<ianto> Or something like tat
<brobostigon> ianto: :)
<ianto> In Staffordshire
<markjones> oh right
<ianto> Amber's got an xbox 360 now with Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood :)
<ianto> If only she had a PS3, I would get it and we could go multiplayer!
<markjones> i don't have one
<markjones> decided to get a DSi XL instead
<ianto> Heh, I think she's got one of those too
<ianto> And a PSP Go, she doesn't even touch them but goes out and buys them anyway...
<markjones> xD
<ianto> markjones: Amber's asking how's Natalie and her wrists
<markjones> she's coping, her wrist has a metal plate in it now
<ianto> "F****ng hell" was the response "It must've been bad then" ;)
 * ianto wants a faster download speed than 60kb/s :(
<ianto> So how was everyone's christmas, any plans for the new year to come?
<brobostigon> ianto: it was quiet really, new years eve is going to be very boozy. and i plan to write a business plan for a (my) linux consulatency.
<brobostigon> ianto: how abou you?
<ianto> brobostigon: Xmas very noisy to be honest, lots of family (of the girlfriend) coming over her grandmother's. Then the annoyancy of 3 boys under sixteen taking over the xbox and just being loud ;). Btw this Linux consultancy sounds interesting, have you done much so far?
<brobostigon> ianto: just basic ideas, not much more yet.
<brobostigon> ianto: and a prequesite would be to pass my driving test, which isnt far off.
<ianto> Cool and this is a project that you're intending to take up or is it one of those projects that you do for groups like MIND (I have no idea what mind does but I Remember the name) or a qualification of some sort?
<ianto> brobostigon: Best of luck with it, after the test the only real problem is insurance if you can get that sorted you should do well
<brobostigon> ianto: seperatly from anything i have done so far, however with the aim of doing support and design for some people i have already done stuff for, like mind,
<brobostigon> ianto: and doing independent design and support.
<ianto> Wicked, well best of luck and I'm sure if you need any assistance that if you post to a list like the -cym or -uk you should get some help with it
<brobostigon> ianto: i will need the help with the mathematics, that is where my failiure lies.
<ianto> I (think that I) am alright with maths, providing that you're not using advanced formulae using sine and other mathematical constants that I'm not too familiar with
<brobostigon> ianto: the mathematics within said business plan.
<ianto> Ah business maths, I've had to do that for my uncle's business a few times
<brobostigon> ianto: that is whatiam dreading.
<ianto> Ah well I'm currently reading and programming my way through "Chapter 4 - Arithmetic Operators" in my new programming book, you never know, we could make an app to do the maths for you
<brobostigon> ianto: the market reserch is going to be the interesting bit.
<brobostigon> ianto: now that would rock, :)
<brobostigon> ianto: may i ask, what is, hppy christmas in welsh  ?
<markjones> Nadolig Llawen
 * brobostigon makes notes.
<brobostigon> thank you markjones
<markjones> it's ok
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> brobostigon: Sori, I was AFK (well watching Family Guy)
<brobostigon> ianto: i am watching family guy aswell, :)
 * ianto can't take the laptop into the living room, he'll lose his Openzone signal :(
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> lol
<markjones> fail
 * ianto slaps markjones 
<brobostigon> play kind, ok.
<ianto> ;)
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<ianto> Anyone here who understands decimal to octal conversion?
<ianto> Nos da
<brobostigon> nos da ianto
<ianto> Actually, don't worry, I've worked it out
 * ianto goes off to TV again
<markjones> aww
<markjones> to be fair I've got to be up at 7
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-30
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> morning Bryn_S
<markjones> prynhawn da brobostigon
<brobostigon> helo markjones
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-31
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-01
<p_masho> blwyddyn newydd dda is chi, ac i pawd sydd yn a ty, dyma iw dunumiad i, blwyddyn newydd dda it chi ;-)
 * p_masho not sure of spelling
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-02
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> evening all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well all.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-27
<croxio5> Prynhawn da!
<brobostigon> good afternoon croxio5 :)
<croxio5> Haven't been in here for a long time!
<brobostigon> :) long time no speak, yes.
<croxio5> Dim signal! -.-
<brobostigon> ?
<croxio5> Using androirc on my phone
<brobostigon> ah
<croxio5> On the way to llanelli to see relatives :)
<brobostigon> i have connectbot for that, and then irssi running inside screen on vps.
<croxio5> Might try that on one of my VPSes. Theyre all running idle bar the AMP stack.
<brobostigon> lamp ?
<brobostigon> i also run bitlbee, so have all my IM inside that same irssi.
<Guest68270> Let's try Irssi then
<brobostigon> wb croxio5 :)
<croxio5> Still getting used to this
<croxio5> :)
<brobostigon> :)
<croxio5> Can you connect to more than one IRC net?
<croxio5> If so, how?
<brobostigon> irssi can be difficult to get grips with ,but overall, it is much move flexible, and you can do so much with it.
<brobostigon> croxio5: /help network
<brobostigon> croxio5: the best intruction i have seen, for irssi, is on the crunchbang wiki.
<croxio5> Checking it out now
<croxio5> Thanks
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> croxio5: may i also pm you the list of irssi plugins i use, which maybe useful to you, insted if pasting a huge list here in channel.
<croxio5> Sure
<croxio5> If you tell me how to switch to a PM from you?
<croxio5> :)
<brobostigon> croxio5: inside irssi a pm, is simple a seperate window, just like as if you were in any other ric channel, you pm by starting a new window, to a specific person, ie, /msg "nick"
<brobostigon> croxio5: then just change windows, with alt + left right arrow.
<cgriff> croxio5: \o
<brobostigon> evening cgriff :)
<cgriff> Evenin'
<cgriff> How's everyone tonight?
<brobostigon> my eczema hurts, otherwise fine. and you?
<cgriff> Exhausted (for no apparent reason) but otherwise okay
<brobostigon> so abit of :( and abit of :)
<cgriff> That's one way of looking @ it ;)
<brobostigon> :
<brobostigon> :)
<cgriff> How have the festivities been so far?
<brobostigon> which ?
<brobostigon> oh, yes, calm quiet. so good. and you?
<cgriff> Mostly quiet too. I'm hardly expecting any drama or anything. One of my favourite moments was my mother discovering one of my sister's presents to me, a money saving box with "I'm savin' up for some good weed!" on it...
<brobostigon> lol
<brobostigon> :)
<cgriff> Not that I could afford to waste money on drugs anyway being a student...
<brobostigon> agreed, but good joke.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-28
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-30
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-31
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-12-25
<markie-> merry xmas ;)
